# Academic life & opportunities in Hong Kong



## profbusiness7 (May 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I am doing some research into academic opportunities in Hong Kong. I have a PhD and over 8 years experience and I am very research active. I wanted to learn more from others about their experiences in working in Hong Kong universities i.e. research environment, teaching & admin loads, salary ranges and accommodation allowance/options, living costs etc

I am married with two young kids, so would also be grateful for any insights into the best areas for families. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## toojoon (Jun 19, 2012)

As there has recently been a change in the school qualification system (DSE) more students are currently enrolled in local universities. Universities are under pressure I believe. I don't work in a university, but did consider it at one stage. Some of the universities have a stronger reputation than others-different areas of expertise like universities anywhere in the world. I believe the first and second year classes may be very large. I would want to investigate workload further, considering your primary interest is in research. Contact department heads directly in a few universities and see if you get a response. That's how I started my interest in a university position (in response to a job advertised)...but eventually decided to stick with Secondary School teaching.
Some ex-pats report difficulty securing suitable education for their children. There is a system for enrolling etc, but some ex-pats complain about the lack of choice and high cost involved.


----------

